# 826 Working Poorly



## Roadtrip53 (Jan 29, 2019)

Gents - 

Clearing 10” of relatively light snow today I found that my Toro 826 was not really throwing all of it. It would start to throw it and then it seemed like it got backed up and stopped throwing it and only pushed it forward if that makes sense. Kind of like it was not able to lift it so it just throws it right back out the front.

Later on after releasing the auger ingagement it sounded like a bunch of grinding coming from the gearbox.

Has this or something similar happened to anyone?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Roadtrip53

I'm sorry your post was lost in cyberspace. Doing some year end cleaning and came across some posts that were caught in the spam filter.

.


----------

